# Alloy wheel protection



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Ive got these 19" alloys on my Nissan Qashqai.

http://www.gumtree.com/p/wheel-rims...-nissan-qashqai-tekna-alloy-wheels/1083961497

The car has done 2500 miles and the car gets washed once a week so the wheels do not get very dirty, i use my air dryer to dry the wheels as i do not want to damage them, I want to get them protected with some wheel wax. The black glossy parts of the alloys have some fine scratches due to when dealer prepared car. Is my plan ok?

1. Wash as normal with soap and brushes

2. Spray with AF Iron out

3. Spray with AS tar remover

4. AF tripple to get rid of the tiny scratches

5. AF Mint rims.

Would one coat of AF mint rims be enough or is 2 better? :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

If time is not an issue then stick two coats on.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

cossiecol said:


> If time is not an issue then stick two coats on.


I was thinking if it takes to long to stick a 2nd coat on the following week?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

shane_ctr said:


> I was thinking if it takes to long to stick a 2nd coat on the following week?


If you're going down that route remember you'll need to rewash the wheels again. If it was me I'd make sure I had the time to do the full job.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank you i think i will wait as the wife is out for a complete day next Saturday so i can get some piece and quite. Fingers crossed for the weather now.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Indeed


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

shane_ctr said:


> Ive got these 19" alloys on my Nissan Qashqai.
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/wheel-rims...-nissan-qashqai-tekna-alloy-wheels/1083961497
> 
> ...


Hi
I am not an expert by any means but shouldn't numbers 2 & 3 be the other way round.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Jag 63 said:


> Hi
> I am not an expert by any means but shouldn't numbers 2 & 3 be the other way round.


I don't think it makes much of a difference.

I wash with sonax,
IronX (I don't use any Tatdis or similar on the wheels)
Clay
Panel wipe 
Seal or wax


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> I don't use any Tatdis or similar on the wheels


You are lucky mine get caked and that's with having a coating on as protection.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

cossiecol said:


> I don't think it makes much of a difference.
> 
> I wash with sonax,
> IronX (I don't use any Tatdis or similar on the wheels)
> ...


Thanks for that you have just saved me money i was about to click buy on the AF Iron out but I have just relised i have half a bottle of IronX


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

cossiecol said:


> I don't think it makes much of a difference.
> 
> I wash with sonax,
> IronX (I don't use any Tatdis or similar on the wheels)
> ...


Don't use tar remover on the wheels?

Most common place for tar lol


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I would seal with Gtechniq C5, then forget about them for a few months, needing only a shampoo and mitt to keep clean.

I have similar style diamond cut Honda wheels

Sealed in October, daily driver through all the winter weather, and I've covered about 5k miles.
And they only get shampooed with G Wash/washmitt and a long handled Vikan wheel brush to get the barrels clean.





£22.50 well spent on the Gtechniq


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I should add - ZERO brake dust on my wheels.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Don't use tar remover on the wheels?
> 
> Most common place for tar lol


Just a personal thing, I don't want to use tardis on my alloys. That being said both sets of my alloys were new so only required a wash and panel wipe then seal.

Most of the tar is up the side of my car and not on the alloys.


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

James_R said:


> I should add - ZERO brake dust on my wheels.


Look forward to that just coated mine with C5 today, not used it before hard to tell the parts you have already coated.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Jag 63 said:


> Look forward to that just coated mine with C5 today, not used it before hard to tell the parts you have already coated.


You won't be disappointed - it is THE product for me that really really does what it says it can do.

Durability seems good.
I think I will be re sealing at the end of summer but who knows?


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Great thing is any c5 left you can put on the plastics

I find that if I give a squirt of bilberry wheel cleaner it brings the beading back in the c5 and revives it a lot


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> Most of the tar is up the side of my car and not on the alloys.


Definite tar deposits on the insides of the wheels on the two sets of wheels I run, it gets everywhere.



James_R said:


> You won't be disappointed - it is THE product for me that really really does what it says it can do.
> 
> Durability seems good.
> 
> I think I will be re sealing at the end of summer but who knows?


Was bad and didn't clean my main wheels before storing them 

Cleaned them at the weekend before re-fitting. Barrels and rears of faces were 80% clean with PW and then a hit with shampoo but still needed a hit with a fallout remover and tar remover, some very stubborn deposits sitting on the C5 which surprised me a little.

As above they were stored dirty which I'm sure doesn't help and I don't get a chance to clean every week when on the car but when I do they get plenty of attention and rear faces etc see action from an angled WW.

It has been the most impressive wheel protection I've used to date but I'm not convinced I'll see the duration others report.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

James_R said:


> I should add - ZERO brake dust on my wheels.


Is that after cleaning?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

MAUI said:


> Is that after cleaning?


It doesnt stick or bond AT ALL to the C5.
Never used anything like it - its brilliant.

Any surface dirt washes off with shampoo COMPLETELY.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

James_R said:


> I would seal with Gtechniq C5, then forget about them for a few months, needing only a shampoo and mitt to keep clean.
> 
> I have similar style diamond cut Honda wheels
> 
> ...


James did you remove the alloys? I'm not overly confident about doing that but do not think i can get my hand in to do the backs.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

shane_ctr said:


> James did you remove the alloys? I'm not overly confident about doing that but do not think i can get my hand in to do the backs.


Yes Shane I removed the alloys just using the scissor jack that came with the car.
Pop a couple of bricks under the jackpoint in lieu of axle stands, or as I did, just pop one of the original wheels back on the studs, while I Panel Wiped and C5'd each wheel.

Even taking into consideration the time to jack up and get the wheel off, it will probably be faster (and more thorough) than trying to do them on the car through the gaps.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

James_R said:


> Yes Shane I removed the alloys just using the scissor jack that came with the car.
> Pop a couple of bricks under the jackpoint in lieu of axle stands, or as I did, just pop one of the original wheels back on the studs, while I Panel Wiped and C5'd each wheel.
> 
> Even taking into consideration the time to jack up and get the wheel off, it will probably be faster (and more thorough) than trying to do them on the car through the gaps.


Thanks James I'm going to order the C5 instead then,

Gtechniq say you should use panel wipe before applying the C5 is this the case or is it just to make more money.:thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

shane_ctr said:


> Thanks James I'm going to order the C5 instead then,
> 
> Gtechniq say you should use panel wipe before applying the C5 is this the case or is it just to make more money.:thumb:


Yes its to make sure there is no oil or grease or any other waxes on the surface.
It promotes best adhesion possible for the C5.

I bought some its about £8.
If not get some panel wipes in a pre-pack thingy from Halfords or your local auto factors and wipe over with that. Maybe a couple of quid.
I went for the Gtechniq PW. You'll only use a bit, and if you polish your car at some stage, you can always use this prior to a sealant or wax on the paintwork, again to promote best adhesion.

Do it once.
Do it right. :thumb:

Then you know for sure you have done the very best to give your coating maximum durability.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

James_R said:


> Yes its to make sure there is no oil or grease or any other waxes on the surface.
> It promotes best adhesion possible for the C5.
> 
> I bought some its about £8.
> ...


Brilliant now about to order will 15ml be enough for 4 19" alloys


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Some will say you should be ok, but it does say up to 17" rims for 15ml.
I think it was Yellow Dave who said to me if I've used a whole bottle for 4 x 17" rims I've used too much 

Its a lot more for the bigger bottle, so you may want to try it and if you run out, then you run out.
Better than having half a bottle left as it will go off and thats just wasting cash.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I used 15ml on my 19 inch alloys and still had some left over.


----------

